# Blues car audio



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, I'm liking what I see, but the price is a bit rich for my blood. I'm mostly, and it's what caught my eye, looking at the Iso-Kits.

Blues Car Audio


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I met these guys at SBN and was lucky enough to hear their 2 demo vehicles. They sounded EXCELLENT and the guys in the booth were super nice and cool to talk to.
All American made so that's the cost discrepancy vs what you are used to.
They are really trying to do something that everybody else is just talking about. 
Two ten inch ISO units in their Chevy pickup was killing it!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in lust lol.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for that bit of info notloudenuf.

I just might have to start saving my dimes now. It's not really that It's to rich for my blood, just that I'm not willing to spend that much on something I know nothing about.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

idk why but for some reason their stuff reminds me a lot of the older mtx road thunder... at least i think it was their road thunder line. either way it was mtx.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I used to run 2 Blues BL10s in the early 90s. they are really nice sounding subs. my only observation is that they only handle about 150 watts and have 8mm of xmax. SQ sub for modest system.

that and the fact that when stillwater designs (kicker) made them, they were $99. now that linear power makes em they cost $400  its not a $400 sub any way you cut it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Isobaric is not needed anymore with better technology we put in our woofers. Its like going back to inefficient amplifier designs, in other words, going backwards. There is a thread on this forum explaining the same, and plenty of info out there about how iso is obsolete.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Isobaric is not needed anymore with better technology we put in our woofers. Its like going back to inefficient amplifier designs, in other words, going backwards. There is a thread on this forum explaining the same, and plenty of info out there about how iso is obsolete.


but these are not new technology. they were designed in the 90's. when a single 10" required 2cuft ported. So these really do benefit from isobaric.

I wont debate the other possible advantages of isobaric.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

"With an FS of 1800hz it plays low enough to couple with any midrange or midwoofer."

Pretty impressive. And on an 8" component set. rolleyes


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

minbari said:


> but these are not new technology. they were designed in the 90's. when a single 10" required 2cuft ported. So these really do benefit from isobaric.
> 
> I wont debate the other possible advantages of isobaric.


Thats what I was getting at. Why use old technology when new technology will far surpass the performance of the old? In terms of output and lower distortion. And all this can be done with a driver that is a fraction of the cost of those Blues speakers. 

The only possible advantage of iso is a smaller enclosure to achieve the same f3. Which I see pointless if you have to use 2 drivers and twice the power for the same output.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Thats what I was getting at. Why use old technology when new technology will far surpass the performance of the old? In terms of output and lower distortion. And all this can be done with a driver that is a fraction of the cost of those Blues speakers.
> 
> The only possible advantage of iso is a smaller enclosure to achieve the same f3. Which I see pointless if you have to use 2 drivers and twice the power for the same output.


x2 and the smaller box goes out the window when you have to cram that wasted coupling space in the box.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> I met these guys at SBN and was lucky enough to hear their 2 demo vehicles. They sounded EXCELLENT and the guys in the booth were super nice and cool to talk to.
> All American made so that's the cost discrepancy vs what you are used to.
> They are really trying to do something that everybody else is just talking about.
> Two ten inch ISO units in their Chevy pickup was killing it!


FYI, the tweeters on the component sets are NOT made in the USA. Their country of origin is Germany and IIRC they are made by LPG.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/92444-linear-power-blues-return.html


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Thats what I was getting at. Why use old technology when new technology will far surpass the performance of the old? In terms of output and lower distortion. And all this can be done with a driver that is a fraction of the cost of those Blues speakers.
> 
> The only possible advantage of iso is a smaller enclosure to achieve the same f3. Which I see pointless if you have to use 2 drivers and twice the power for the same output.


I am not disagreeing. new tech subs dont benefit from something like isobaric, but these do, if you wanted to use them. like I said. not worth $400 though.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

minbari said:


> I am not disagreeing. new tech subs dont benefit from something like isobaric, but these do, if you wanted to use them. like I said. not worth $400 though.


Ahh, but you fail to recognize that there is a niche market for someone longing for the good old days. I used to be one of those individuals myself until I learned the hard way that newer can be better.:blush:


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> I met these guys at SBN and was lucky enough to hear their 2 demo vehicles. They sounded EXCELLENT and the guys in the booth were super nice and cool to talk to.
> All American made so that's the cost discrepancy vs what you are used to.
> They are really trying to do something that everybody else is just talking about.
> Two ten inch ISO units in their Chevy pickup was killing it!


Thank you Sir ... It was really cool to meet up with you guys ... 
And yes, I beat the krap out of my Chevy truck that weekend ...


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

They should stick with what they do best, AMPS!

I'd be shocked if there speakers even came close to Dyna, morel, scan, Seas or even my 4 year old Pioneer prs 720's but they cost as much if not more then most of them. I'll pass.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think they are 100% made in the US, as Manville from JL said in another thread there are no magnet manufacturers in the US any longer.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

CrossFired said:


> They should stick with what they do best, AMPS!
> 
> I'd be shocked if there speakers even came close to Dyna, morel, scan, Seas or even my 4 year old Pioneer prs 720's but they cost as much if not more then most of them. I'll pass.


They are working EVERYDAY on the new amps !!! 
And these drivers are really tough !! and VERY clean sounding ... 
A friend of mine shot this vid at Scrapin the Coast ... My section starts about 1 minute into the vid ... When you see my doors, keep in mind that the subs were off during this demo ... 
Loud Stereos at Scrapin the Coast 2012 - YouTube



chefhow said:


> I don't think they are 100% made in the US, as Manville from JL said in another thread there are no magnet manufacturers in the US any longer.


I don't work for the company Sir, and like most companies that I buy from, to see where the product was made, you look on the object or the box it came in ... Just like the driver in this pic ... Ray has no reason to lie to us in the Car Audio world. And it says the same thing on the drivers in my truck ...
Good enough for me ...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

chefhow said:


> I don't think they are 100% made in the US, as Manville from JL said in another thread there are no magnet manufacturers in the US any longer.


does it really matter if they sub out the magnets? not likely that any speaker manufacture has a magnet foundry on site or makes thier own VC wire. if the raw materials are bought and then assembled in the USA, good enough.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

minbari said:


> does it really matter if they sub out the magnets? not likely that any speaker manufacture has a magnet foundry on site or makes thier own VC wire. if the raw materials are bought and then assembled in the USA, good enough.


Not according to the FTC. To advertise something as Made in the USA there are certain rules that need to be met. Luckily for people advertising Made in the USA that enforcement is lax because companies like Zed would be in for a world of hurt.

OTOH, it is quite possible the Blues woofers are still 100% made in the USA with mostly US sourced materials. Credence has been around for a LONG time and as such, may have amassed a collection of parts from US manufacturers long before the shift to overseas production started. IIRC, that stamped steel basket on my Credence Clearance subs, i.e. Bostwick, is real close to the Kicker Competition 10s that I ran in the late 80s. Case and point, in the last year or so I watched them build the JL Audio 18" sub and the Lanzar speakers that were once boner items. So who knows what parts Credence still has in their warehouse.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

On that note, I'm thinking Dayton makes a lot of there drivers in the US.

Maybe Ray is buying drivers or parts from Dayton.




ChrisB said:


> Not according to the FTC. To advertise something as Made in the USA there are certain rules that need to be met. Luckily for people advertising Made in the USA that enforcement is lax because companies like Zed would be in for a world of hurt.
> 
> OTOH, it is quite possible the Blues woofers are still 100% made in the USA with mostly US sourced materials. Credence has been around for a LONG time and as such, may have amassed a collection of parts from US manufacturers long before the shift to overseas production started. IIRC, that stamped steel basket on my Credence Clearance subs, i.e. Bostwick, is real close to the Kicker Competition 10s that I ran in the late 80s. Case and point, in the last year or so I watched them build the JL Audio 18" sub and the Lanzar speakers that were once boner items. So who knows what parts Credence still has in their warehouse.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

I have issues with the first line they wrote on the 6.5 comp page! 

No harsh metal domes here. 

Thats total bull, as some of the best sounding tweeters made are metal dome.

Some of the worse sounding (harsh) tweeters made are soft domes.




smgreen20 said:


> Wow, I'm liking what I see, but the price is a bit rich for my blood. I'm mostly, and it's what caught my eye, looking at the Iso-Kits.
> 
> Blues Car Audio


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

CrossFired said:


> On that note, I'm thinking Dayton makes a lot of there driver in the US.
> 
> Maybe Ray is buying drivers or parts from Dayton.


I'm 90% sure he is using Credence. After all, Stillwater designs used Credence, and Ray worked for Stillwater at once upon a time. Why else would he change his formula that relies heavily on nostalgia?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> Not according to the FTC. To advertise something as Made in the USA there are certain rules that need to be met. Luckily for people advertising Made in the USA that enforcement is lax because companies like Zed would be in for a world of hurt.
> 
> OTOH, it is quite possible the Blues woofers are still 100% made in the USA with mostly US sourced materials. Credence has been around for a LONG time and as such, may have amassed a collection of parts from US manufacturers long before the shift to overseas production started. IIRC, that stamped steel basket on my Credence Clearance subs, i.e. Bostwick, is real close to the Kicker Competition 10s that I ran in the late 80s. Case and point, in the last year or so I watched them build the JL Audio 18" sub and the Lanzar speakers that were once boner items. So who knows what parts Credence still has in their warehouse.



dont think that is true. in a $800 amplifier, $50 worth of foreign parts is not significant.



> What does "all or virtually all" mean?
> 
> "All or virtually all" means that all significant parts and processing that go into the product must be of U.S. origin. That is, the product should contain no — or negligible — foreign content.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

minbari said:


> dont think that is true. in a $800 amplifier, $50 worth of foreign parts is not significant.


So $50 worth of foreign parts, on a foreign circuit board, made in a foreign country, then slapped into a heat sink in the USA is not significant? I beg to differ. EDIT: Without that foreign circuit board holding those foreign parts that were wave soldered outside of the USA, there wouldn't be a product. IMHO, he is misleading the consumer by saying "Made in USA!" Again, that is strictly my opinion and as a result, I just choose not to do business with Zed.

Go research why Audiocontrol no longer says "Made in USA" even though they are 100% assembled here.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> So $50 worth of foreign parts, on a foreign circuit board, made in a foreign country, then slapped into a heat sink in the USA is not significant? I beg to differ. EDIT: Without that foreign circuit board holding those foreign parts that were wave soldered outside of the USA, there wouldn't be a product. IMHO, he is misleading the consumer by saying "Made in USA!" Again, that is strictly my opinion and as a result, I just choose not to do business with Zed.
> 
> *Go research why Audiocontrol no longer says "Made in USA" even though they are 100% assembled here.*


if that is the case, then they should remove it, same as AC did. I have respect for the fact that they removed that label. 

personally I dont care if it is made here or not.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

minbari said:


> that and the fact that when stillwater designs (kicker) made them, they were $99. now that linear power makes em they cost $400  its not a $400 sub any way you cut it.


False statement here guys ... Kicker NEVER had anything to do with Blues Car Audio ... TOTALLY 2 separate companies ... but both companies were in Stillwater Oklahoma ...


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Bout to throw down some Quart Mobil 25 metal domes tomorrow!

Ain't nothing better.

Only a real musician understands the need for a cymbal crash to sound like a real cymbal crash.

Yes indeed! When the volume is cranked in the studio, the sesses do have a little sizzle to them.;

Less than twelve hours, and counting...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

zumbo said:


> Bout to throw down some Quart Mobil 25 metal domes tomorrow!
> 
> Ain't nothing better.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to hear them Sir ...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Quart Mobil 25 ?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Cablguy184 said:


> I don't work for the company Sir, and like most companies that I buy from, to see where the product was made, you look on the object or the box it came in ... Just like the driver in this pic ... Ray has no reason to lie to us in the Car Audio world. And it says the same thing on the drivers in my truck ...
> Good enough for me ...


It's like when a food company says something is organic, it doesnt have to be 100% organic to label it as such, just 95%, the rest just has to be natural. Maybe it's 95% made from US parts and the magnet is from somewhere else, but when Manville Smith says the reason the w7 and TW5 subs arent 100% US made is because there are no magnet companies in the US any longer than I believe him. Not saying the guys at LP are lying but in order to call something US made it doesnt have to be from 100% US parts.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

chefhow said:


> It's like when a food company says something is organic, it doesnt have to be 100% organic to label it as such, just 95%, the rest just has to be natural. Maybe it's 95% made from US parts and the magnet is from somewhere else, but when Manville Smith says the reason the w7 and TW5 subs arent 100% US made is because there are no magnet companies in the US any longer than I believe him. Not saying the guys at LP are lying but in order to call something US made it doesnt have to be from 100% US parts.


As Far as I'm concerned ... I'm not going to argue with you in any way Sir. 
Like I said, I do not work for the company ... All I know is that this driver can handle ALOT of power, sounds really clear and dynamic, and can take TONS of punishment playing the cool dubstep and rap songs ... and then go right back to playing critical jazz and classical music without missing a beat ... 
EVERYBODY that listens to this driver has told me that they've never seen a driver do what this driver is doing in my doors ... I've even shown you guys vids at shows ... 

So with your post, are you saying this is a bad driver ??


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Honnestly, I've demo'd the component set to people and they've asked me to turn the subs down so they could only hear the components, and I literally had to show them that the subs were off during the demo ... I'm not saying that they could slam a 150db or nothing, but you SQ guys get my idea here ...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Were the tweeters ported?


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

bassfromspace said:


> Were the tweeters ported?


My tweeters are installed into my A-Pillars ...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Cablguy184 said:


> Honnestly, I've demo'd the component set to people and they've asked me to turn the subs down so they could only hear the components, and I literally had to show them that the subs were off during the demo ... I'm not saying that they could slam a 150db or nothing, but you SQ guys get my idea here ...


 
I know I am listening across the internet on some cheap little computer speaker but all I could hear during your part of the vid was distortion. I thought that it had to be just the computer speaker but then the next vehicles music was crystal clear. Again I am hoping that it is just the computer speaker not being good.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

07azhhr said:


> I know I am listening across the internet on some cheap little computer speaker but all I could hear during your part of the vid was distortion. I thought that it had to be just the computer speaker but then the next vehicles music was crystal clear. Again I am hoping that it is just the computer speaker not being good.


Well, It could be the fact that I was playing DJ Slow-n-throw (Rap song with added bass notes) and Ray's Excape was playing The Eagles (very good recorded music) may have had something to do with it ... 

The song I was playing is what some people called "slowed, chopped, and screwed" bass music (atleast thats what my kids told me when they gave it to me) ... Something you would normally hear from a SPL type system (playing those low notes with their subs, not their component sets) ... I was playing this type of music with my component set alone (full range with no low end cut off by the headunit crossover) ... 

During that demo, we were demonstrating the power and excursion of the Blues 6.5" driver and the bottom end strength of the LP2150, not critical details like whats in jazz music or The Eagles ... 

However, after that track and a few minor adjustments, we were right back into playing Sound Quality Style music without missing a beat ...

The ONLY other "Sound Quality" vehicles I've seen do this (or something similar) is Ray's excape, Jimmy's HHR, Herman's Dodge, Johnny's truck, Richard's truck, and Mike Flanagan's Trailblazer ...


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Cablguy184 said:


> Jimmy's HHR...


I laughed way harder than I should have. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I've heard the new Blues stuff on old-school LP.

VERY, VERY clean.

The system had 0 detectable distortion. IMO, it also had 0 sizzle. The tweeters were way too smooth. The mids were way too clean. It doesn't sound real to me.

Being a rock musician, *I* want *my* systems to have a reasonable amount of detectable distortion. It *HAS* to sound real.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Cablguy184 said:


> So with your post, are you saying this is a bad driver ??


Not at all, I have not heard them other than a short demo in 1 vehicle at MECA finals and it was a very nice driver. I wish somebody up in my area had them so I could get a good listen in and really see what they can do. I could never afford to buy a set, but like I said I would like to hear them and get a good demo.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

stockley.rod said:


> I laughed way harder than I should have.


My apologies, but what's the problem ??


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Not at all, I have not heard them other than 1 vehicle at MECA finals and it was a very nice driver.


Awesome ... I plan on being at 2012 MECA Finals, Hopefully I will see you there !!!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

zumbo said:


> I've heard the new Blues stuff on old-school LP.
> 
> VERY, VERY clean.
> 
> ...


I was told you heard Chance's truck ... Mine will be similar, but with ALOT more bass (for now) ...


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Quart Mobil 25 ?


Translation.

MB Quart 1"


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Cablguy184 said:


> My apologies, but what's the problem ??


There is no problem we just recently had a troll named 97jimmy that had an HHR so it was funny to see you say Jimmy's HHR. I know I just read your post and I too LOL'd. I had to look over to see your location to know you were not talking about him. :laugh:


I was thinking just a bit ago that your speaker looked to be surpasing xmax and entering into the extremes of xmech. Looks like it can take it like a champ too. Like I said I was listening to this via a little internal computer speaker so I do not expect it to reproduce low notes anyways. I am trying to listen to it now that I am at home but adobe flash player is not working right now for some reason.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Too bad Jimmy down in Mississippi doesn't know how to install....









I kid I kid. I've known Jimmy since...uh, probably 96 or 97. Whenever the first year the Breadtruck was in Greenville. We really talked a lot after when it had the 144 Polk 12s in it. I am friends with both Ray and Jimmy on Facebook too. Good people. They drove up to Memphis in 03 for IASCA Finals and hung out a bit when I had LP in my car and I listened to Ray's old Ford Lighting.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Heard the BL6 component set today. 

That is the hardest working 6.5" driver I have ever laid my ears on. You could smell the coils, and yet they never gave-up. Very impressive driver. This was demoing the set playing full-range, of-coarse. Something I would never ask of my Quart Mobil set. Damn mid-woofer looked like it was going to jump out of the door, while maintaining good vocal detail. Playing the low-end of the spectrum was simply to demo the durability/ability of the driver. Damn impressive. 

The tweets are smooth, laid-back silk. This set was set-up a bit more crisp than the last Blues I demoed, but still not detailed enough for me.

A great set of speakers that should please the most demanding listeners, and should appeal to most people. I would imagine these speakers would outlast any vehicle they are placed in.

For me, I still prefer the detail of my Quart Mobil set.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

07azhhr said:


> There is no problem we just recently had a troll named 97jimmy that had an HHR so it was funny to see you say Jimmy's HHR. I know I just read your post and I too LOL'd. I had to look over to see your location to know you were not talking about him. :laugh:


Haha, Sorry. Like 07azhhr said; I thought you where aware of "97jimmy". Funny stuff.


Those 6.5" are badass. I can't imagine what the 8's can do!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

zumbo said:


> Only a real musician understands the need for a cymbal crash to sound like a real cymbal crash.


As an avid drummer, I do not agree with that statement. Most metal domes, TO ME, are to harsh and over emphasise the sound. I do however EQ that out of the domes I'm currently running, Clarion SSS601.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> As an avid drummer, I do not agree with that statement. Most metal domes, TO ME, are to harsh and over emphasise the sound. I do however EQ that out of the domes I'm currently running, Clarion SSS601.


Blame it on that particular tweeter or the install. Don't lump all metal domes in to the same category. I've heard PLENTY of silk domes that sounded horrible in a given install. Ive also found they sound great in others. The same can be said for metal domes.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The best place to install those Quart tweeters is in the garbage can.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I wish I were a musician, that way I could appreciate cymbals.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I want some nylon domes for when I listen to classical guitar.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> The best place to install those Quart tweeters is in the garbage can.


Every quart tweet I have heard was really bright. Good, if you like that sort of thing

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

"Meow!" (#10)


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

minbari said:


> Every quart tweet I have heard was really bright. Good, if you like that sort of thing


They sure do cut through road/wind noise when driving down a highway at 70 MPH with the windows down...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Blame it on that particular tweeter or the install. Don't lump all metal domes in to the same category. I've heard PLENTY of silk domes that sounded horrible in a given install. Ive also found they sound great in others. The same can be said for metal domes.


Yes bumble bee, I know. Notice how I said MOST and not ALL? My Clarion are metal domes and they are not harsh at all.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I reference MB Quart tweeters when I describe the type of tweeter sound that I DO NOT want lol.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

everyone has their own prefrences when it comes to tweets...i personally prefer silk first poly second, depending on the application, but those 6.5" rock...i can not remember a 6.5" to have the same pressence in a factory door location as these things do, and they are not ungodly deep, my only gripe is the wire taps on the basket...very small complaint, and i can work around it. best this about these little beasts is that they will fit in the door of almost any car w/out having to make trim rings of 2" and moding the door panels to fit...also if doing kicks, less cutting and more foot room with amazing depth and punch from these drivers.... if you compare these drivers to the upper end focals, you have easier insatll, to my ears better response and midbass punch, for a better price.. the other part i really like about these drivers, their appearance is deceiving, if you have them sitting bare on a shelf, the look nice, but not overly impressive, however installed, i believe they can sound as good and or better then any other 6.5" i have heard....just my 2 pennies.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Not one problem with people that don't like Quart tweets.

I built this system for me to listen to.

Every shop I went in before this install bashed Quart tweets. The only tweet I liked while demoing locally during my selection for this build was Hertz HT 25/28. Never got a chance to hear the ML tweets.

There are plenty of brands not locally available to me.

After I finished my initial install, I went back to the local shops to see how they really felt about Quart tweets. *EVERY* shop loved my tweets.:laugh:

Cablguy184 liked them too, unless he wasn't being honest. I very-much believe he was.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Are any of you guys coming to The Vinny in Lebanon, TN Sunday? A lot of folks from MS in this thread...


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Nah. The only time I go out of town is during the week!


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> The best place to install those Quart tweeters is in the garbage can.


Sure is a pathetic comment for a mod to have.

I hope people don't usually listen to your ass.

What is it that you feel you are moderating here?

Check yourself, or you just may end-up in the can.



07azhhr said:


> I reference MB Quart tweeters when I describe the type of tweeter sound that I DO NOT want lol.


What model tweet do you reference? You just happen to have a set to reference? Do you think people really take such a reply serious? lol


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

zumbo said:


> Sure is a pathetic comment for a mod to have.
> 
> I hope people don't usually listen to your ass.
> 
> ...


I typically think that everyone has their preference on sound, but I gotta be honest with you dude. I literally don't know anyone personally that has liked the MB Quart tweets. I do however like the woofers for the price.

Ive seen a few folk get the rockford P1 tweets to go with the woofers and love it.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^I have to agree. I have never been a fan of MB tweeters, I to find them to harsh/hot and fatiguing . I prefer the sound of Scan, Hertz, Hiquphon and the Rainbow tweeters. The JL C5 being just below the others I listed. Some of the CDT are not to bad either.

Put them in the garbage can--I have heard more than once in the last 23 Years I have been around car audio.

If you prefer what I call a hot tweeter and fatiguing more power to you, that is your preference.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Me2! MBQ sound really bad. I've never heard any MBQ that sounded anything close natural or clean. MBQ are to speakers, like Kraco was to HU's.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Genxx said:


> ^^I have to agree. I have never been a fan of MB tweeters, I to find them to harsh/hot and fatiguing . I prefer the sound of Scan, Hertz, Hiquphon and the Rainbow tweeters. The JL C5 being just below the others I listed. Some of the CDT are not to bad either.
> 
> Put them in the garbage can--I have heard more than once in the last 23 Years I have been around car audio.
> 
> If you prefer what I call a hot tweeter and fatiguing more power to you, that is your preference.


I would think that the circa 2007 Infinity Kappa MMD would give that Quart tweeter a run for its money. While they were better than stock off HU power, they damn near made my ears bleed when powered by a real amplifier capable of providing them with 50, or more, watts RMS.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

cruzinbill said:


> I typically think that everyone has their preference on sound, but I gotta be honest with you dude. I literally don't know anyone personally that has liked the MB Quart tweets. I do however like the woofers for the price.
> 
> Ive seen a few folk get the rockford P1 tweets to go with the woofers and love it.


MB Quart tweeters are the only tweeter I have ever heard that make cymbals sound like cymbals. Most people that hate them have never really even heard them. The people that have heard them must like them (like SQ judges) because they have won more SQ world championships then all other brands put together. Yes they can get fatiguing on poorly recorded music and they wouldn't be the right choice that kind of music. I am currently running Hiquphons, while they are the most detailed soft domes I have heard I miss that clash of a cymbal that sounds real.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

asota said:


> MB Quart tweeters are the only tweeter I have ever heard that make cymbals sound like cymbals. Most people that hate them have never really even heard them. The people that have heard them must like them (like SQ judges) because they have won more SQ world championships then all other brands put together. Yes they can get fatiguing on poorly recorded music and they wouldn't be the right choice that kind of music. I am currently running Hiquphons, while they are the most detailed soft domes I have heard I miss that clash of a cymbal that sounds real.



Sound most like cymbals from the drummers seat..... Or from the listener? there is a difference and sadly drummers seem to overlook this the most when talking about accurate reproduction. 

Now as for "the most world championships" that's complete ******** , seems like every day someone is saying some company has this record. Hell even HAT a few months back had it posted somewhere. The fact of the matter is the numbers are so skewed from some people running one off the wall piece of gear and having the maker chalk it up as a win. 

Finally like I said before, I'm sure there are people that like them a lot , I have just never personally met one. It's not like I'm saying I would throw in some road gear stuff first.... Just wouldn't ever purchase any of the current models nor recommend them without someone hearing them.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> Sound most like cymbals from the drummers seat..... Or from the listener? there is a difference and sadly drummers seem to overlook this the most when talking about accurate reproduction.


Some are in the band playing the instruments, and some are in the crowd playing air guitar/drums.

Thinking about it, there are more people watching.

I get it now.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

CrossFired said:


> Me2! MBQ sound really bad. I've never heard any MBQ that sounded anything close natural or clean. MBQ are to speakers, like Kraco was to HU's.


You see, people that make this statement don't really know what natural is.

I can pinpoint this with ease. You are comparing how a stereo should sound to another stereo. How many *natural* studio settings have you been in?

I love it when someone comes in my music room and sees the drum kit. "_Ah man, let me see you play._" I warn that it's gonna be loud. "_No problem._" Then the look on their face when I start to play. It's priceless. Usually followed by, "_I didn't know it was gonna be that loud._" This has happened so many times, I now offer my guests ear muffs.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

I think a lot of people that claim to not like the sound of MB Quart speakers have never heard the older German-made Q-series. To this date they are my favorite tweeters. They have been out of my car for about 6 years, but it may be time to make a reappearance.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

To get this thread back on track, and stop all this useless debating, I offer this simple reply.

If you don't like MBQ tweets, you will love Blues tweets.

I was simply describing what I like for reference, so others could simply decide if they may want to give the Blues a shot.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Won more SQ championships? Not since maybe 1997. I competed in 01-04 and have been judging since then...I haven't seen too many Quart cars since 03-04- when they stopped giving everything away and paying for a lot of their guys expenses.




asota said:


> MB Quart tweeters are the only tweeter I have ever heard that make cymbals sound like cymbals. Most people that hate them have never really even heard them. The people that have heard them must like them (like SQ judges) because they have won more SQ world championships then all other brands put together. Yes they can get fatiguing on poorly recorded music and they wouldn't be the right choice that kind of music. I am currently running Hiquphons, while they are the most detailed soft domes I have heard I miss that clash of a cymbal that sounds real.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I bought my first and only set of Quarts in 94...or was it 95? Yeah I've heard them when they were German made...back when the midbasses had paper cones.



diatribe said:


> I think a lot of people that claim to not like the sound of MB Quart speakers have never heard the older German-made Q-series. To this date they are my favorite tweeters. They have been out of my car for about 6 years, but it may be time to make a reappearance.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> Won more SQ championships? Not since maybe 1997. I competed in 01-04 and have been judging since then...I haven't seen too many Quart cars since 03-04- when they stopped giving everything away and paying for a lot of their guys expenses.


'04 was the end of Rockford owning Quart. THE END of the good stuff.

'05 Maxxsonics takes over Quart. Moves manufacturing to China.

'08 German Maestro begins. German Maestro is now the real Quart.

PMB / MB Quart - Wikiphonia


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Not all people realize that the judging levels are not very high so the Quart tweets aren't as harsh when being judged. No where near the levels most of listen at. I can say this as I used to run Quarts back in '93-96 and competed so I speak with experience. 

Bottom .line of all this is again about Blues Audio, not Quart. People have their own opinions on what good sound is.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I volunteer to take a week's mod pay cut for my terrible deeds. Will that appease the masses?

Never cared for the tweeters, but always liked the paper coned Quart mids.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

lol

The paper drivers did have the best sound signature IMO, but the titanium coated mids come darn close. And, they handle much more power.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Q mids? I liked those as well. The Q tweeters weren't bad off axis.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> The Q mids? I liked those as well. The Q tweeters weren't bad off axis.


Yup.










I am using the "PCE" line off axis. Phase plug drivers. 










Contrary to what folks will say, and they will argue, both sets use the same QM 25 tweet. It simply has a different designation to imply the comp set name. This is why I get defensive when folks give generic opinion of Quart tweets.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Funny you should say that! As I've spent 1000's of hour behind the boards at The Plant, and many hours at other high end studios. So WL!:laugh:



zumbo said:


> You see, people that make this statement don't really know what natural is.
> 
> I can pinpoint this with ease. You are comparing how a stereo should sound to another stereo. How many *natural* studio settings have you been in?
> 
> I love it when someone comes in my music room and sees the drum kit. "_Ah man, let me see you play._" I warn that it's gonna be loud. "_No problem._" Then the look on their face when I start to play. It's priceless. Usually followed by, "_I didn't know it was gonna be that loud._" This has happened so many times, I now offer my guests ear muffs.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

CrossFired said:


> Funny you should say that! As I've spent 1000's of hour behind the boards at The Plant, and many hours at other high end studios. So WL!:laugh:


Right back to the difference I am implying.

In the room with the musicians, or behind the glass by the monitors?

Two totally different things.

I am not one who seeks a live _in the crowd_ experience.

Nor do I want the finely tailored _behind the glass_ monitor sound.

Nor do I feel the need to get the _watching the band_ feel.

_In the band_ is what I prefer.

Right back to describing what I like. Has nothing to do with what others may like. It is all simply a reference to whether or not one may find an interest in Blues. If you don't like the sound I am attempting to describe, you may love Blues.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I feel the Blues fall into the _behind the glass tailored sound._

Where every reflection, distortion, unpleasant, and raw sound has been removed, or attempted to be colored/corrected.

I want raw, and real. If it's rotten sounding, and raunchy, I want to know it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fM2qhG8mA4


----------

